# Solved: Can't find firmware for MS870



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

Trying to unbrick my lg spirit but can't find the original firmware. Anyone have a place I could try? Nothing useful comes up on a search. 

Thanks,

MK


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You sure it's not a MS870?

LG does seem to have that model and offers the following downloads for that: http://www.lg.com/us/support-mobile/lg-MS870
And at the bottom of the page has instructions on how to do a recovery.

I've edited your title to read MS870.


----------



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

It it the 870. Fat fingers today. 

But there is no firmware available there that I can see. I basically need to reinstall the OS. The two links I was able to find to MS870 3.8.1.cab or something like that are either 404 or Access Denied. 

The LG Mobile Support Tool won't start for me since there is "corrupted" OS since I jailbroke my own phone. They don't like it when you root the phone and get rid of all the BS they throw in the phone. (BloatWare)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So the LG Mobile Support Tool doesn't recognize it using the the following procedure: 

1. Remove back cover and battery. 

2. Record IMEI/ESN/MEID from device label in battery well. 

3. Replace battery and back cover. 

4. Connect the device to PC via USB Cable. 

5. From the help menu, select Options > Upgrade Recovery. 

6. Input the Model name and Serial or IMEI/ESN/MEID and press OK. 

7. After checking the phone information, it will start to update automatically.


Also, can you tell us what the phone still does? Does it power on at all? Is it stuck in a boot loop? Can you boot into the recovery? Can you boot into the Emergency Mode/Download Mode?


----------



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow. Progress. I did have to put the phone into Emergency Download Mode prior to connecting but it is downloading. 

What was happening was the "Security Error" and nothing else because by design that phone is made to go haywire if you go to far in doing things once you Jailbreak it and start shutting down/uninstalling BloatWare. 

It does seem to be going through the recovery/reinstall process.

Thank you for clarifying that. I know close to nothing about Smartphones... Well, a bit more than nothing after today. 

Worked like a charm. 

My thanks to you, Triple!


----------

